# Suma:"Savic?Impossibile. Modric? Rosico"



## Willy Wonka (7 Agosto 2018)

Suma a TL:

"I nomi per il rinforzo a centrocampo del Milan sono Samassekou, BAkayoko, Pellegrini e Baselli. Uscirà da questi 4. Bakayoko al Monaco aveva fatto grandi cose. Draxler? Il PsG non te lo do. Savic? Impossibile. Smorziamo subito qualsiasi entusiasmo su un possibile arrivo. Non verrà al Milan. Sono i social che parlano di Savic al Milan, ma è impossibile. Il Milan non cerca un giocatore come Savic, si cercano centrocampisti con ben altre caratteristiche. Modric all'Inter? Rosico come un castoro. Da oggi fino alla fine del mercato pregherò Dio Florentino che ci faccia la grazia di non darlo proprio all'Inter."


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Agosto 2018)

Na botta di vita


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Suma a TL:
> 
> "I nomi per il rinforzo a centrocampo del Milan sono Samassekou, BAkayoko, Pellegrini e Baselli. Uscirà da questi 4. Bakayoko al Monaco aveva fatto grandi cose. Draxler? Il PsG non te lo do. Savic? Impossibile. Smorziamo subito qualsiasi entusiasmo su un possibile arrivo. Non verrà al Milan. Sono i social che parlano di Savic al Milan, ma è impossibile. Il Milan non cerca un giocatore come Savic, si cercano centrocampisti con ben altre caratteristiche. Modric all'Inter? Rosico come un castoro. Da oggi fino alla fine del mercato pregherò Dio Florentino che ci faccia la grazia di non darlo proprio all'Inter."



Allora domani Milinkovic Savic sarà del Milan


----------



## varvez (7 Agosto 2018)

Preso! Ve l'avevo detto io!


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Suma a TL:
> 
> "I nomi per il rinforzo a centrocampo del Milan sono Samassekou, BAkayoko, Pellegrini e Baselli. Uscirà da questi 4. Bakayoko al Monaco aveva fatto grandi cose. Draxler? Il PsG non te lo do. Savic? Impossibile. Smorziamo subito qualsiasi entusiasmo su un possibile arrivo. Non verrà al Milan. Sono i social che parlano di Savic al Milan, ma è impossibile. Il Milan non cerca un giocatore come Savic, si cercano centrocampisti con ben altre caratteristiche. Modric all'Inter? Rosico come un castoro. Da oggi fino alla fine del mercato pregherò Dio Florentino che ci faccia la grazia di non darlo proprio all'Inter."



Il problema per Milinkovic non sono le caratteristiche ma il prezzo, soprattutto essendo sotto il mirino dell'Uefa


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (7 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Suma a TL:
> 
> "I nomi per il rinforzo a centrocampo del Milan sono Samassekou, BAkayoko, Pellegrini e Baselli. Uscirà da questi 4. Bakayoko al Monaco aveva fatto grandi cose. Draxler? Il PsG non te lo do. Savic? Impossibile. Smorziamo subito qualsiasi entusiasmo su un possibile arrivo. Non verrà al Milan. Sono i social che parlano di Savic al Milan, ma è impossibile. Il Milan non cerca un giocatore come Savic, si cercano centrocampisti con ben altre caratteristiche. Modric all'Inter? Rosico come un castoro. Da oggi fino alla fine del mercato pregherò Dio Florentino che ci faccia la grazia di non darlo proprio all'Inter."



Da queste parole, pare che la dirigenza e l’allenatore abbiano tracciato un profilo ben preciso, un profilo le cui caratteristiche non combaciano con quelle di Savic. Ora, mi chiedo: i quattro nomi fatti da Suma hanno caratteristiche simili? Io direi di no, in tutta onestà ...


----------



## PheelMD (7 Agosto 2018)

Suma non sa assolutamente niente.


----------



## Love (7 Agosto 2018)

baselli???


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Di solito accade l'esatto opposto di quello che dice.


----------



## Gas (7 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Di solito accade l'esatto opposto di quello che dice.



Ma non perché non sappia nulla, trolla come Leonardo, allineato alla società.


----------



## Nils (7 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Suma a TL:
> 
> "I nomi per il rinforzo a centrocampo del Milan sono Samassekou, BAkayoko, Pellegrini e Baselli. Uscirà da questi 4. Bakayoko al Monaco aveva fatto grandi cose. Draxler? Il PsG non te lo do. Savic? Impossibile. Smorziamo subito qualsiasi entusiasmo su un possibile arrivo. Non verrà al Milan. Sono i social che parlano di Savic al Milan, ma è impossibile. Il Milan non cerca un giocatore come Savic, si cercano centrocampisti con ben altre caratteristiche. *Modric all'Inter? Rosico come un castoro*. Da oggi fino alla fine del mercato pregherò Dio Florentino che ci faccia la grazia di non darlo proprio all'Inter."



Se Suma si sbilancia a dire che rosica come un castoro verso l'Inter, allora vuol dire che è felice,
lo conosciamo, farebbe passare C. Ronaldo per Niang se rosicasse veramente


----------



## kipstar (7 Agosto 2018)

Ma in tutto questo...qualcuno al posto di fborini esterno alto a sinistra?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Suma a TL:
> 
> "I nomi per il rinforzo a centrocampo del Milan sono Samassekou, BAkayoko, Pellegrini e Baselli. Uscirà da questi 4. Bakayoko al Monaco aveva fatto grandi cose. Draxler? Il PsG non te lo do. Savic? Impossibile. Smorziamo subito qualsiasi entusiasmo su un possibile arrivo. Non verrà al Milan. Sono i social che parlano di Savic al Milan, ma è impossibile. Il Milan non cerca un giocatore come Savic, si cercano centrocampisti con ben altre caratteristiche. Modric all'Inter? Rosico come un castoro. Da oggi fino alla fine del mercato pregherò Dio Florentino che ci faccia la grazia di non darlo proprio all'Inter."


Suma non sa nulla, ma Savic non è fattibile per davvero


----------



## davidelynch (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allora domani Milinkovic Savic sarà del Milan



Lo penso pure io.


----------



## danjr (7 Agosto 2018)

Ero super scettico, prima di queste parole...


----------



## Igniorante (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allora domani Milinkovic Savic sarà del Milan



Ormai Suma è una sentenza al contrario, ottimo!


----------



## Love (7 Agosto 2018)

a TL parlavano di Rafinha del barca...


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (7 Agosto 2018)

Suma vale più dell'Ufficialità  

Io però ancora stento a crederci...


----------



## zlatan (7 Agosto 2018)

Suma é il re dei manoavantisiti, il giorno che hanno annunciato Pipita era lì a dire che era molto difficile...
Detto questo ragazzi fossi in voi smetterei di credere agli asini che volano, altrimenti chiunque ci prendono a centrocampo, sarete li a dire che é uno scarsone perché andava preso Savic...


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ma non perché non sappia nulla, trolla come Leonardo, allineato alla società.



So che non si dovrebbe parlare dei giornalisti ma delle notizie... ma per una volta e comunque importante dire una cosa su Suma. Anche se lavora nella societa Milan... non sa nulla piu delli altri.
Ma qualcuno crede veramente che Maldini e Leonardo vadano a raccontare a SUMA quali sono li obiettivi della societa ?
Ma dai...

Non sa nulla... e non sapeva nulla nemmeno quando era Galliani (che non era per nulla un professionista serio come i nostri due attuali).
Questo era quello del "tiettilo bacca" e quello che "era solo per eccitarci tutti insieme".

Non e un insider. Quindi le sue news vanno giudicate come quelle di qualsiasi altro giornalista. Non ha torto a prescindere e non ha ragione a prescindere.

Comunque quello che ha detto, per una volta, lo avrei potuto dire pure io. 
Prego Florentino ogni giorno... ma gia la prima volta non mi aveva ascoltato !


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (7 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> So che non si dovrebbe parlare dei giornalisti ma delle notizie... ma per una volta e comunque importante dire una cosa su Suma. Anche se lavora nella societa Milan... non sa nulla piu delli altri.
> Ma qualcuno crede veramente che Maldini e Leonardo vadano a raccontare a SUMA quali sono li obiettivi della societa ?
> Ma dai...
> 
> ...



E gli eventi di Milan Tv li preparo io...C'è tutto un lavoro dietro. Ovvio che viene a sapere se una trattativa è conclusa giorni prima.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Agosto 2018)

tanti straconvinti dell'arrivo di SMS...si rischia di rimanere molto delusi. bisogna rimanere con i piedi per terra...


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> E gli eventi di Milan Tv li preparo io...C'è tutto un lavoro dietro. Ovvio che viene a sapere se una trattativa è conclusa giorni prima.



Ecco, lui sa a giochi fatti. Non certo prima.
Che poi quando guardi "li eventi" ti rendi conto che li hanno preparati in mezzora


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (7 Agosto 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> tanti straconvinti dell'arrivo di SMS...si rischia di rimanere molto delusi. bisogna rimanere con i piedi per terra...



Se una persona non ha più sogni, non ha più alcuna ragione di vivere. cit. Ayrton Senna


----------



## EmmePi (7 Agosto 2018)

Se lo dice Suma poi.... 

Ci azzeccasse una volta.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Se una persona non ha più sogni, non ha più alcuna ragione di vivere. cit. Ayrton Senna



un conto è sognare, un altro ed essere ultra convinto che il sogno si avvera


----------



## Kayl (8 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Se una persona non ha più sogni, non ha più alcuna ragione di vivere. cit. Ayrton Senna



anch'io sogno jennifer lawrence, ma illudermi di farcela davvero non è da sognatore, è da pirla.XD


----------



## Smarx10 (8 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Suma a TL:
> 
> "I nomi per il rinforzo a centrocampo del Milan sono Samassekou, BAkayoko, Pellegrini e Baselli. Uscirà da questi 4. Bakayoko al Monaco aveva fatto grandi cose. Draxler? Il PsG non te lo do. Savic? Impossibile. Smorziamo subito qualsiasi entusiasmo su un possibile arrivo. Non verrà al Milan. Sono i social che parlano di Savic al Milan, ma è impossibile. Il Milan non cerca un giocatore come Savic, si cercano centrocampisti con ben altre caratteristiche. Modric all'Inter? Rosico come un castoro. Da oggi fino alla fine del mercato pregherò Dio Florentino che ci faccia la grazia di non darlo proprio all'Inter."


 
A prescindere da ogni discorso di tipo economico su Milinkovic-Savic, spiegatemi una questione tattica. Se il Milan tratta Milinkovic-Savic, la cosa va avanti da un po'. Se la cosa va avanti da un po', sicuro Gattuso ne è al corrente da un po'. Ecco, ora: per quale motivo Gattuso vuole far giocare Calhanoglu, ovvero il giocatore più tecnico in rosa come mezzala sinistra (provandolo in tutte le amichevoli) se poi arriva un giocatore più forte di lui che lo panchinerebbe? Io penso che su SMS non ci andremo, ma che punteremo tutto su un grande esterno offensivo. La 7 è libera anche per quello.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Agosto 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> a TL parlavano di Rafinha del barca...



Molto interessante, senza dubbi farebbe il caso nostro.



Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Se una persona non ha più sogni, non ha più alcuna ragione di vivere. cit. Ayrton Senna







Smarx10 ha scritto:


> A prescindere da ogni discorso di tipo economico su Milinkovic-Savic, spiegatemi una questione tattica. Se il Milan tratta Milinkovic-Savic, la cosa va avanti da un po'. Se la cosa va avanti da un po', sicuro Gattuso ne è al corrente da un po'. Ecco, ora: per quale motivo Gattuso vuole far giocare Calhanoglu, ovvero il giocatore più tecnico in rosa come mezzala sinistra (provandolo in tutte le amichevoli) se poi arriva un giocatore più forte di lui che lo panchinerebbe? Io penso che su SMS non ci andremo, ma che punteremo tutto su un grande esterno offensivo. La 7 è libera anche per quello.



Tatticamente Bakayoko sarebbe la dimostrazione che vogliamo cambiare del 4 3 3 al 4 2 3 1, altrimenti sarebbe un acquisto senza nessuna logica.


----------

